# An Elgin Twinbar 60 for a meager $9000



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

The bike is in excellent condition but the price is a wee bit high. What do you guys think? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-Twin-60-/151022430615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2329a36997


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 3, 2013)

*reserve not met*



Sped Man said:


> The bike is in excellent condition but the price is a wee bit high. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-Twin-60-/151022430615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2329a36997




A 10,000 bike all day long....


----------



## RJWess (Apr 3, 2013)

Supply and Demand…  Awesome Bike!!!!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 3, 2013)

I sold mine for very close to that about 13 years ago... seems right


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

Seriously, people actually pay that kind of money for it. That is good to know. Lets see if there is a demand for such a bike at such a high price.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Seriously, people actually pay that kind of money for it. That is good to know. Lets see if it sells for that price on Ebay. I doubt it.




It took me a while to wrap my head around how these bikes values are determined.  When you realize that what you are looking it is one of only a small handful of bikes that have survived to this day in this condition it becomes easier to rationalize why a bicycle could be worth so much.  Or maybe I've just been drinking from the collector Kool-Aid for too long and have lost touch with reality.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2013)

My guess is the deal will get done privately but I would bet the money will be real close to that. I'm not really a fan of the Twin 60 or 50 or 40 or 30 for that matter. As I stated in a post a while back my Twin 20 is the only base level bike in my collection. To me this is a case of where less is better in my book. I love the looks of the Twin 20 without all the clutter. That said if I were in the market for a blue chip bike this is certainly one of those. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> It took me a while to wrap my head around how these bikes values are determined.  When you realize that what you are looking it is one of only a small handful of bikes that have survived to this day in this condition it becomes easier to rationalize why a bicycle could be worth so much.  Or maybe I've just been drinking from the collector Kool-Aid for too long and have lost touch with reality.




Its the Kool-Aid!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 3, 2013)

*60*



rockabillyjay said:


> I sold mine for very close to that about 13 years ago... seems right




I own that Bike!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2013)

being a diehard Elgin fan, I'm thrilled they are so valuable, but when in the h*ll did they become worth more than the 36-38 Schwinns?
Take that Schwinn!


----------



## bike (Apr 3, 2013)

*Top of the line*

TOP CONDITION
BLUEBIRDS AUTOCYCLES AND AEROCYCLE HAVE GONE HIGHER- a bargain in my book--
Pictures are lacking- Big bike should have had a pro foto it if he does not have the talent- but if you are wealthy that is chump change so a garage door is good enough-


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 4, 2013)

The parts are greatly adding to the value of this bike. Leaf spring seat and Bluebird weighted pedals are tough finds. I personally don't see $9k, but that's me. So take a deluxe bike and then add the even more deluxe options which aren't commonly seen on Twinbars and you end up with a pretty rare and valuable bike.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 4, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I own that Bike!




So that's where that went! Tell it I said hello..I miss it!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 4, 2013)

*60*

By far one of the most radically designed bikes of the prewar era.  Stunning example and....Worth every penny!


----------



## Aryamehr (Apr 5, 2013)

*Awesome bike*

Some people say for that amount of money you can buy a motorbike! Yes you can, but then you would miss a killer prewar Elgin bike. I would go for the Elgin without a doubt if I could afford it


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 5, 2013)

*Wow!*

Great bike, right price. It's all orig - unbelievable really.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 5, 2013)

Seems right, I think I've seen more bluebirds than I have 60s?


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 5, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Seems right, I think I've seen more bluebirds than I have 60s?




I'd say absolutely  - there's actually quite alot of BBs around but T60s seem to be alot harder to come by.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 5, 2013)

Personally, Red does not do it for me.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2013)

bluebirds are very common to see actually as I have come to find out, I have yet to see one twin 60 in real life. I have seen 5 bluebirds in person and 0 twin 60's

Nick.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anybody know the reserve is?
I would hate to sell one of my kidneys on the black market and come up short.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Does anybody know the reserve is?
> I would hate to sell one of my kidneys on the black market and come up short.
> Chris




Sell both just in case.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 5, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Personally, Red does not do it for me.




I agree, the color is the only thing that I'm not crazy about on this bike, That black one is perfection though!


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> The bike is in excellent condition but the price is a wee bit high. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-Twin-60-/151022430615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2329a36997




I saw this bike in person today. It's worth every penny!


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess I was wrong! Someone actually bidded it up to $9100 and it didn't sell. The seller wants more than $9100! Holly Molly Batman! Its a bike hunting, we will go !


----------



## oskisan (Apr 13, 2013)

*did you end up with it?*

Looks like the seller ended early.. did you snag it?
Super nice bike!



catfish said:


> I saw this bike in person today. It's worth every penny!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 13, 2013)

*no*



oskisan said:


> Looks like the seller ended early.. did you snag it?
> Super nice bike!




It went to the end


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Looks like the seller ended early.. did you snag it?
> Super nice bike!




Not me. I was picking up some others.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Apr 14, 2013)

*I agree*



Freqman1 said:


> My guess is the deal will get done privately but I would bet the money will be real close to that. I'm not really a fan of the Twin 60 or 50 or 40 or 30 for that matter. As I stated in a post a while back my Twin 20 is the only base level bike in my collection. To me this is a case of where less is better in my book. I love the looks of the Twin 20 without all the clutter. That said if I were in the market for a blue chip bike this is certainly one of those. V/r Shawn




The Twins don't really appeal to me either.  Too disjointed.  One of the threads asked which company made the coolest bikes.  The you view the Colsons on Dave's Nostalgic site, I think you have to agree that Colson is a strong contender.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

*Um... I, uh..... Oh my.*

I love the Art Deco style. I'm not sure I want to ride a bike like that all the time but it would be cool to own one.

My wife asked me why I was walking funny. I told her I just saw a '38 Elgin.

I gotta get me a pre-war bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> I love the Art Deco style. I'm not sure I want to ride a bike like that all the time but it would be cool to own one.
> 
> My wife asked me why I was walking funny. I told her I just saw a '38 Elgin.
> 
> I gotta get me a pre-war bike.




...and as he crossed over to the dark side he realized there was no going back....V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 27, 2015)

*38 twin 60*

Very true words spoken. I have crossed over to the darkside.


----------

